
These are the best countries for female workers - Raj7k
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2019/03/best-countries-for-female-workers
======
deogeo
> If India could get female employment up to the same rate as Sweden (69%) it
> could potentially generate an extra $7 trillion – approximately 79% of
> India’s GDP.

Sounds like "more blood for the blood god" \- treating employment as an
inherent good. The opportunity to work is good, but being compelled to work
due to economic conditions isn't. A few people _get_ to work on fulfilling
careers, but most people _have_ to work, despite how it's being sold.

------
pmdulaney
The US and Austria had lowered participation of women in the workforce and
that makes them worse places for women to work? What kind of logic is that?

By that logic one might say that rising wages were bad for workers because it
reduces the percentage of the population that work a second job!

